# Sites with new songs on it?



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you guys know any sites where you can find the titles (so not the songs, just the titles) of new RnB or Hip Hop songs.
I like the music from Akon, Chris Brown, Ne-Yo, Eminem and Usher. *I do not like Lil Wayne however!*
Because it takes months before new songs come out here, I want to hear them first


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

You mean like to just listen to them? 

If then, Youtube! Even if they don't have music videos many people post entire albums on Youtube with a generically plain video.

If for download, that's warez.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

For listings, I think,, that's what he meant? If so, why not just go to billboard.com?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> You mean like to just listen to them?
> 
> If then, Youtube! Even if they don't have music videos many people post entire albums on Youtube with a generically plain video.
> 
> If for download, that's warez.



That's why I said that I only need the titles, not the downloads. Else it was indeed warez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The site KingdomBlade is a good site, keep those suggestions coming.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 6, 2009)

umm how about the Artists own personal websites !?

sites like Amazon/Play.com etc have/offer track listings and even samples of the tracks in rm/wma formats clips of videos etc etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are also streaming services such as Spotify etc that allow you to listen to but not download commercial songs etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




radio station websites also carry listings of popular music styles and genres along with album titles they are on etc!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I bet you can go to any of their websites and they'll have track listings.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> umm how about the Artists own personal websites !?
> 
> sites like Amazon/Play.com etc have/offer track listings and even samples of the tracks in rm/wma formats clips of videos etc etc
> 
> ...



I want to have only the good songs of those artist, they make a lot of crap too and if I download every song they made, 70% is going to be deleted anyway.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

Really? Thanks! I got that idea from American Idol lol

This is another great one:
http://music.aol.com/song/

Also the original Yahoo one. See what you can do with it.
http://new.music.yahoo.com/


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 6, 2009)

you got a nice choice of artists. i basically use youtube or torrent sites to see whats new whether the songs leaked i use wikipedia to check if its coming out soon.
dude listen to 'tinchy stryder ft amelle - ill never leave you'  what a tune!


single not out yet, future number1!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 20, 2009)

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## dice (Jul 20, 2009)

www.djbooth.net


----------



## Satangel (Sep 27, 2010)

I came across the best site for this recently, and it's called 321hiphop.com. So for anyone who's interested, take a look there.


----------



## playallday (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.hot899.com/mediaplayer/player.asp

Pretty good local radio station over here.  I think you can stream it from anywhere.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 27, 2010)

This may seem a little dumb but itunes?

Just change your country to USA and go to the genre section.


----------

